# Cleaning, which team do you fall into?



## LuckyStar (Jul 18, 2014)

Do you wash everything up right after you're done soaping, or wit for it to turn into soap over night and clean up then.
Honestly i'm "that's tomorrow me's problem" and hey, by then its soap, and not a sticky caustic goo that i have to wear gloves to clean


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm with you, why clean today when you can put it off until tomorrow and its easier.


----------



## LunaSkye (Jul 18, 2014)

I usually wait the next day so that I can make soap balls & have an easier clean up.


----------



## Nevada (Jul 18, 2014)

I clean while I soap and save the water and do the floor.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 18, 2014)

I wait a day (or two..or three..) for it to turn to a more solid soap.  I hate messing with the caustic goop and would much rather scrub off the soap.  Gives me a chance to see how it performs.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jul 18, 2014)

Straight away. I have children and a very nosy cat that likes to hang around kitchen sink where I soap. I make a pretty huge mess so when I wipe and clean the kitchen why not wash few bowls and whisks. They don't have to be spotless, I miss oil and soap batter here and there, but meh, they will get oily and covered in soap batter again so why bother.


----------



## leeleetrue (Jul 18, 2014)

i usually wait. i've got two little kids, so i usually do my soaping at night once they're in bed. by the time i'm done, i'm WAY too tired to bother. of course, then the next time i go to make soap i've got extra prep-work ahead of me


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 18, 2014)

I clean everything even before starting my next batch. I just hate anything unwashed. When I unmold my soaps I wash my hdpe molds also


----------



## KristaY (Jul 18, 2014)

I prefer to wait but sometimes I just can't. Today I'm making 3 batches so I'm cleaning between each. By the time I get the 3rd done I'll probably be too pooped so will leave everything until tomorrow.


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 18, 2014)

The big stuff I wait on. I usually will wash up the scrapers, spoons, and my stick blender though.


----------



## grayceworks (Jul 18, 2014)

I wash my stick blender and thoroughly rinse my lye pitcher. Other than that, containers, utensils,  etc get piled in the soap pot or crock pot, and wait until later.


----------



## roseb (Jul 18, 2014)

I wash everything as soon as I'm finished with the soap.  I find that it seems like more work the next day, and that way all my stuff is ready to go for another day of soaping.  But I can't leave dinner dishes in the sink either.  I'm a bit OCD when it comes to the kitchen.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 19, 2014)

I clean it up right away because if I wait then I don't feel like it later LOL  Although now that I read these, waiting seems better and better to me all the time.  I REALLY do hate the clean up part!  A LOT.


----------



## kylie_au (Jul 21, 2014)

I boil the kettle, then pour some water in a tall skinny jug, give the stick blender a good wiz zing in there, then pour more water into soap pot and use a long handle brush, it bubbles as I clean, also do all spatulas spoons jugs etc etc. Then I get some clean water and rinse them all and leave to drain on tea towel.
Seldom any oily residue this way and it is all done in a couple of minutes flat.


----------



## maya (Jul 21, 2014)

If I have not run out of time, I prefer to clean right away.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Jul 21, 2014)

I wait. Ok, I wait and wait and wait...I wait until I HAVE to wash them. I have a spot on the back porch where I pile everything, out of sight and out of reach of my dog. I think there is some stuff out there now.


----------



## seven (Jul 21, 2014)

i clean right away, simply because i'm sharing the kitchen with my mum. she's the neat freak type, and would absolutely go ballistic if she sees dirty soap pots.


----------



## froggybean37 (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't stand the mess after I'm done - I wipe everything out with paper towels first to get rid of most of the batter, then wash in HOT soapy water. I always feel so much better after it's done


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a kitchen made for a troll so I wash right away. It doesn't help I have little ones that get into everything!


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 22, 2014)

I too wash everything when I'm done.  Give them a wipe with papertowel and then hot soapy water and I'm done and ready to soap next time.


----------



## onesickfreak (Jul 22, 2014)

im new but im one of the wait for it types...  so easy to clean when its turned to soap, just add water  ;-}


----------

